# Hiya all



## daermon1000 (Aug 10, 2009)

My name is John, I live in Leeds, West Yorkshire, UK. I am quite new to mantids, I have been keeping them since around may this year, I started with 2 small Orchid numphs, both turned out to be male lol and have gone on to be mated to a freinds females, now I have Gongylus gongylodes, Deroplatys dessicata, Hierodula salomonis, Rhombodera Sp., Phyllocrania paradoxa and a load of 1st instar Hierodula Membranacea.

I find this hobby absolutely facinating, I have kept tarantulas for a while and love them too, but with mantids there is always something to do.

I look forward to talking to and mostly listening to you all.

Cheers

John


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 10, 2009)

welcome mang, im doug from cali, US. glad to see this forum grow from around the world.


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome. Always like a new member who has the sense to introduce himself.


----------



## revmdn (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ismart (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona!.

(My mum was a Sheffield blade, just down the road from you!)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi John!




Nice to meet you and glad to have you here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome from hot OHIO!


----------



## daermon1000 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome, I am sure I am going to be here a while.

Cheers

John


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there John from P-town Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## Opivy (Aug 11, 2009)

welcome from california! What kind of tarantulas did you have?


----------

